# For Gainz and Glory!



## animale66 (May 28, 2015)

Well... it's been too damned long since I've done a proper log... and this is a helluva time to start once since I finished my last show.  And it looks like we need more quality logs on here, so I'll throw my hat in the ring!

For those that like logs that are ONLY a bunch of numbers and lifts... you might be sadly disappointed.  I like to log how I feel, what's going thru my mind, things along those lines as well.  So with that said, like all logs *SHOULD* start, here is a quick bio followed promptly with GOALS [you know... those things that you lose sight of and get depressed about when you feel you're not accomplishing what you want].

BIO:
I'm 31, 5'7", 180lbs (was 160 two weeks ago for my show) but my weight has stabilized.  I finished 2nd place in an NPC Novice show (the guy who won first was hella shredded and I don't mind losing to a guy who obviously put in a shit tonne more work than me or the rest of us)! I've been lifting for approximately 4 years (before that, I was a fat slob at 35% bodyfat and had never done anything athletic before in my life.  

GOALS:
My primary goal is to be a dual sport athlete - I want to compete regularly in powerlifting in the winter (bulky) months, and bodybuilding in the springtime.  I'm no "pro" material - I train around pro powerlifters and couldn't imagine spending that much time in the gym and keeping my marriage... but I'd love to rise to the national level as an amateur in both sports.  I've promised my friends that if I can get my deadlift up to 500 lbs, I'll do a meet this year.  The next logical goal set for me is 405/315/500 (which, under 200lbs, makes you a Class I lifter in many federations).  

My secondary goal is extremely odd - a major item on my bucket list is to do a bodybuilding show, a powerlifting meet, and a competitive eating contest all within one year.  I consider it my "masters degree" in food and nutrition and proof to myself that I've mastered my diet in ways that too many people can't.  True contests are hard to find in my area, so I will likely be reduced to a restaurant challenge.  I'm 2 down outta 3 with only the eating contest to do, and have my eyes set on a 5 lbs steak (< 1 hour).  

Lastly, the third goal is to not make too much work for myself with this bulk/powerlifting season... bodybuilding prep is very taxing on a marriage and professional life (and completely obliterates your social one).  Any friends I had who don't lift aren't around anymore still (oddly, I'm okay with this LOL)... but while I don't mind pain while training, my wife shouldn't have to suffer.  

CURRENT PROGRESS:
The easy ones are the lifts.  Last year I did a push/pull (first meet) and my numbers were 265/415.  Not super impressive, but hey, I got my total.  Frankly, I never cared about my squat because it's not what holds me back.
My PR on bench was 365 (on more gear that I could even begin to name LOL).
My PR on deadlift is 430 (recently set)
I never really maxed out my squat as legs are my strong point, but I figure I'm in the low 400s. 

In terms of bodybuilding, I am both blessed and cursed with really awesome legs.  If anyone wants the secret to good legs, it's this - get fat - like really fat... like 35% bodyfat and just walk around some.  That's it.  I've yet to find anyone within 20lbs of me that has legs my size.  There are bodybuilders at my gym who've been training for YEARS more than me and they cry every time they see my calves.  But, the sad thing is, that means my upper body is WAY underdeveloped.  I'm never happy with my arms (just because they aren't symmetric with my calves), though the NPC judges call out my underdeveloped chest more than anything and they're right.  

THE STRATEGY
My strategy is basically this - I'm a proper middleweight in both sports it seems, so it makes sense to keep the weight range fairly sane.  Going north of 200 lbs (unless for some reason it's pure sheer muscle, and wouldn't that be nice) will likely just extra weeks on the stepmill cutting for my next show in May/June.  

Train heavy regularly and focus on deadlift + bench press.  I've been doing nothing but volume for too long.  While my squat is weak, I'm in no super hurry to bump it up like crazy. 

DIET
I'm a recent convert to Flexible Dietting... but moreover, I've found that of all the carbohydrates, sucrose is giving me uuber strength after my workout.  Cookies, donuts, and ice creame are really what I'm using to lead up to my max effort days, with a "reasonable" effort to keep it clean-ish on other days (and an even more reasonable effort on non-training days).  

I'm not keeping track of macros currently, but now that my size is starting to stabalize after the contest, I will likely start with that again at some point.  I'm likely around 2700-3000 calories a day just guessing.  

I tend to rely on whole foods more than shakes.  I average 0 - 1 shake per day right now.

TRAINING
Before prep my last training cycle was German Volume Training (which I *LOVED*) but my body is begging to lift heavier now.  Training is split into 4 days, and my schedule allows up to 3 sessions a day (5AM before work, a 30 minute mini-session during lunch, and a proper training session after work).  The two morning sessions are usually a mix of treadmill, bike, jump rope, to step mill.

Tuesday
- Max Effort Deadlifts
- Upper Back

Wednesday (or Thursday, depending upon work)
- Chest Volume Work
- Shoulders/Arms

Saturday
- Squats (usually only work up to heavy triples or so as it's something I de-emphasize)
- Deadlift variation
- Lower body volume work

Sunday
- Max Effort Bench
- Chest Accessory

YAY!  CHEMISTRY!
Contest chems were pretty light - didn't do clen or anything like that.  Did some Test + Tren (300mgs each if I recall), and adjusted down towards shorter esters (ending with suspension on last week).  I did try some Winny the last couple weeks of the show but couldn't tell much from it.  To be fair, I came in around 6% bodyfat... when you live in a small state like I do, that's about all you need in order to win a local show and this was hardly a qualifier.  

But, I say that because I don't feel too bad hoping right back on the gainz train with two of my favorite compounds - EQ and Test E, 1g each / week.  EQ has always treated me well in the libido department and keeps me vascular as FARK!  Between that and Tren, it's really hard to name a favorite for me.  I'm goign to get blood work done mid-June and if the values are all pretty peachy, plans are to do a good quality oral later this year (perhaps you guys should pick - I'm leaning towards superdrol but I'm game for a new one).  I plan on watching a friend of mine compete in SPF Worlds this October in Vegas.

Currently I'm using "no-name" UGL who isn't a sponsor on here.  What can I say... it's cheap, available, and does the trick... I used to be a diehard AMA fan back when they were sponsors (may they rest in peace) so I may be in the market for a new go-to guy.

Historically, anything north of 2 grams net anabolics / week doesn't do much for me, and I *REALLY* respond well to orals so I'm hoping to push up nice and smoothly with the oil and then bust out "the ace card" when I truly plateau.  

I'm also running ~ 100mcg-200mcg CJC-1295 + GHRP-6 daily for the GH bump.  Will likely switch back to actual GH next year but I have a mountain of peptides to work thru.

MY LOYAL FANS
I think the best logs are the ones where the followers kick in and interact.  I take my role as human guinea pig very seriously and want to give you guys what you wanna see.  I have a few *VERY* rare compounds (stuff you wouldn't see on a mainstream blog) that I like to throw in pre-workout just to mix things up, but whether you want to hear more about the chemistry, the diet, the lifts, or the pics, let me know and I'll make an effort to cater to those requests.


----------



## animale66 (May 28, 2015)

Me @ my first contest (first week of may).  Weighed in at 164, stage weight around 160 I wanna say.

and Me < 5 days ago at 180lbs.  Obviously, well fed since the show.  Likely too well fed but fuck it, I need some actual size (or I'll be damned to be a middle weight the rest of my life)!


----------



## animale66 (May 29, 2015)

Felt like crap hitting the gym Thursday - been recovering from an eye infection so anything brigher than a cloudy morning is just hell on me.  
Preworkout had a bowl of ice cream (no listeria)

Thursday's Gains session included:
Intraworkout Drink - Ritual Preworkout + BCAA (a lot of times on volume days I'll sip pre-workout thru my lifting session)

Incline Dumbbell (warm up with 60s, then 80s) then 3 working sets of 100s -> 60s
I can only manage about 3 reps with this weight, so hope to increase volume as I can

Flat Bench Dumbbells with pause
Used 60s, total of 7 sets of 5

Chest Dips super set to Push Ups, 4 sets

Swiss Bar Press (medium grip)
5 sets of 5 @ 165

Swiss Bar Skullcrushers
3 sets of 95

About 3 sets of curls, around 25s just to finish off

Postworkout was a footlong chicken sandwich from subway, plus a couple of sugar cookies.  

Before Bed - 2 scoops caesin + a handful of almonds

3AM in the middle of the night meal - Quest Bar + handful of almonds

Friday Morning Weight:  181.  Woke up fine (the damned eye thing is supposed to be healed by tomorrow).  Was decently vascular this morning too which is always a good start to the day!  I tend to use my vascularity as a meter to determine if I'm going "too sloppy" or "too slowly" with my bulks.

Breakfast was 6 whites + 2 whole eggs and a cup of oats.

Sadly, meal prep last weekend was underplanned (guessing I just under prepped given how much more I'm eating now versus during prep).  

Plans today are:
10am chicken + broccoli + half a cup brown rice
Lunch around noon-ish will be chicken fajitas + double rice at a restaurant
3pm - two scoops of whey plus a half cup of brown rice

Dinner I have a tiny bit of left-over steak.  Thawing today (for cooking Saturday) is a boatload of salmon, some roast, a turkey breast, and some bison.  I can see the bottom of my chest freezer now, which means it's time to go hard and heavy on some meats.  Got about 160lbs of chicken on order for delivery later this month, and will be hitting my bison dealer up for some more sweet-sweet gains.  Nearly outta Whey too dammit...  This time of year, the farmers markets are showing up so it's time to make my credit card burn a little and kill some animals off!


----------



## animale66 (May 29, 2015)

Also, on non-weightlifting days, I still try to get some sense of training in for my mind. 

Today I spent some time reading "Basic and Clinical Endocrinology" by Greenspan and Gardner.  Mostly focused on the andropause section today.  Good reads, if not always useful for bodybuilding purposes, still weird what you can learn.


----------



## Dannie (May 29, 2015)

Strange how similar our goals are, with the exception of bodybuilding that is, but I like to get a bit leaner for summer months.
I have been following a powerlifting routine for a few months now, would like to compete at some point this year. 
Although it is more of an American thing, I am also into competitive eating. I doubt there will ever be any competition nearby I could enter, but every time I visit a new restaurant / food joint I ask if they have 'challenge meals'. I also set my own challenges like McDonald's double cheeseburgers for time.

I got a log on ASF if you would like to check it out 
http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com/showthread.php/40030-Dannies-By-Anal-Means-Necessary-Log

Also seen the pic's you posted and that's when things got creepy - I got that same vain running down my right inner thigh, bulging in that very same spot.


----------



## animale66 (May 29, 2015)

Freakin' awesome Dannie!  EatFeats.com is a good place to start if you're looking for contests, though yeah, I'll likely just hit a restaurant challenge too.  

I'll sub onto ur log - I spend more time on IMF than ASF... not sure why tbh... so hard to tell the difference at times. 

Yeah, I didn't get the vascularity till I did my first show and I'm in freakin' love with it now.  I get told all the time by guys in the gym that I should "put the veins away, I'm scaring the kids" - can't wait till I've been doing this for 10+ years how freakish I'll be then :-D

I've been scared to get on the Intermittent Fasting train just because it's hard for me to put size on past about this bodyweight... but seeing those cut up pics of you got me thinking I might give it a go.


----------



## Dannie (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the website, I noticed a lot of contests happening in the cities I often visit. 
Lets hope those turn out to be proper contest not _'Today's special is 5lbs angus burger, comes with fries and onion rings' 

_You are off season anyway, don't have much to loose - give IF a go, commit to it for 4 weeks.


----------



## animale66 (May 30, 2015)

Got home from work Friday and the wife wanted to go out, so dinner was *TOTAL SHIT* but was overall pretty satisfying.

BBQ Brisket, Green Beans, Chicken Strips + Fries, baked potato loaded, bit of bread... mmm
Before bed, had two scoops of casein protein

Firstly - I've really taken some of your (collective) advice to heart - I think it is important to distinguish between eating "dirty carbs" with a meal that has nutritional value and eating food with no nutritional value that is nothing but shitty fats/carbs.  After this food fest yesterday, I think my focus is going to be on improving  what I'll call the "nutritional density" of my meals ALONG with the caloric count instead of relying on shit food to gain size.

Overall, no major regrets over yesterday - woke up 184 lbs bodyweight, vascular and hungry.  I started back on creatine and already my muscles feel "fuller".  Libido's already thru the roof (I swear, it takes only the smallest amount of EQ to make me hornier than a jack rabbit in heat).

Hit 40 glorious minutes on the step mill then went back home for some quick meal prep.  This week is going to be primarily buffalo and salmon (or as I prefer to call it, the cleaning-the-deep-freezer-out-diet).  I put in an order for about 120 lbs of chicken breasts so I'm gonna be set for quite a while!

2 hours later, ate an apple and 2 tbsp. of honey then went back for "back/leg day"

Squats were shit, but that's what I get for never training them.  Worked up to 430 with shitastical form, not making depth and then eventually dumping the bar.  Pulled back to 365 and made proper depth on the second try.  Seems I'm an upper 300lbs squatter, which I guess is a starting point.  Never thought I'd be pissed at squatting double body weight, but if I'm gonna be burning my liver and kidneys out for this shit I better make it towards 400/500 pretty damned fast.  But for never training squat, I guess I'll take it.

Switched over to sumo deadlifts - did 5 sets of 3 @ 315, which felt pretty good.

Supersetted (4 sets):
* Shurgs (60 lbs dumbbells)
* DB Rows (40 lbs dumbbells - squeeze the hell outta 'em at the top)
* Face Pulls (90 lbs)

Supersetted (3 sets)
* DB Rows (40s again)
* High Cable Pulls (90)
* Reverse Pec Deck/Rear Delt Fly (70 lbs)

Left the gym really nice and pumped.  Honey seemed to work about as well as sugar (and certainly a better nutritious choice than cookies).

Post-Workout was Steak and Ice Cream, which finished up last week's left overs and what was left of the ice cream.  BTW - Hiland brand ice cream SUCKS... it's so air whipped it might as well be considered whipped cream.

In other news - got my Reactive SlingShot in - excited as all hell to bust that out tomorrow for all my overload work.


----------



## animale66 (May 31, 2015)

Yesterday's meal plan was sorta a weird hodge-podge of leftovers and me trying to keep macros/weight before I could get shopping done

Taco Meat Leftovers
Popcorn and an apple

about 3 hours later, had to help a friend with their computer so I was out:
2/3rd lbs cheeseburger
fries and a shake

Evening meal:
Salmon
Almonds

Woke up this morning @ 183 b.w..  Stuck 3iu of growth

Breakfast was 6 whites + 2 eggs, cup of oats
Chocolate Milk

Pre-workout (which seemed to treat me really well):
Apple + 3 tbsp. honey

*Workout*
Max effort bench day was pretty meh.  Was just me in the gym and managed the sloppiest 275 bench press I think I've ever done... totally outta the grove, came down, then somehow I managed to get it racked (I was in the power rack anyway so wouldn't have been a big deal, but I lost a LOT of energy in that fight that I shouldn't have).  Another guy showed up and gave me an odd handoff and it just collapsed on me.  

3rd attempt was just perfect though... weird... 

Went up to 315 and tossed on the slingshot.  Apparently all the other powerlifters finally decided to show up and let me know that it was "too big for me"... it's a damned large, which depressed me more than anything because fuck this wearing medium shit... Anyway, had a few problems keeping compression on 315 but managed to do it for a few triples with the slingshot (size be damned).  

Pulled back to 185 for two sets of ~15

*Rest of the workout was as follows:*
Incline Bench - 135, three sets for reps (around 15)

Incline Flys (40s drop to 20s)

*Super-dropset:*
Bicep curls (35s, 25s, 15s) followed by EZ Curl Bar @ 40

*Superset*
Upright BB Row (just 40lbs) with Cable Flyes

Post-workout Meal - Salmon + Orange Juice

Started Meal Prep - a regional state NPC champion is doing a seminar nearby this evening so I figured I'd check that out and see what's going on there.


----------



## animale66 (Jun 1, 2015)

Had a blast yesterday at the seminar - mostly focused on basics, but learned a few things that I hadn't considered before.  I think, in terms of better digestion (and keep lean and such), it makes sense for me to drop my meat intake slightly and replace with whey.  

Got home and hit some 
Salmon
Brown Rice
chocolate Milk
and a Fruit Bar (80 calories of fat free frozen fruit... mmm...)

3 hours later:
1/2 lbs of bison round steaks (basically ground beef)
Brown Rice
Zoodles (Zuccini Noodles - something I fell in love with during prep)
Chocolate Milk

Before Bed
2 Scoops Caesin + PB2 in Skim Milk
1.5 handfuls of almonds

3AM snack
2 scoops caesin
another handful of almonds

Woke up nice and lean, hungry, and vascular.  184 bodyweight.  I think finally getting off my ass and cleaning the carbs up made a world of difference with the belly but I can tell I'm holding some fat around the love handles for sure.  

Breakfast per ususal:
6 whites + 2 eggs
cup of oats
skim milk

10am snack
rice
two scoops of whey in milk

Feeling a touch bloated now (not terrible), likely the milk but I'm enjoying the calories from it... so I'll likely taper the carbs down a touch for the rest of the day. 

lunch today is going to be:
mesquite smoked turkey breast
zoodles
handful of almonds

As for today's Non-Gym Training - spending part of today researching more some of the amino acids that were talked about during the seminar (Arginine and such).


----------



## animale66 (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow, pulled the carbs back and then got super hungry for the next meal.  

3pm
Salmon
Milk
1/2 cup brown rice

5:30pm
Banana
2 Scoops whey in skim milk

8pm
Turkey
1.5 handfuls almonds
Chocolate skim milk

Before bed
2 scoops of casein
handful of almonds


----------



## animale66 (Jun 2, 2015)

Morning started pretty damned good all things considered - woke up at 186.

Hit my morning shot, along with some GH.  Got some more GH and supps acomin' which I'm excited about!  

And I could tell it's an increase in water (been on creatine for a bout a week now and I'm about 2-3 weeks into this cycle plus the increase in milk for lactose/carbs).  Vascularity was decent, but hit 40 minutes on the step mill and knocked it down to 184 (which is more than I usually sweat out in that time).  I will pull back on the milk some on off days if vascularity becomes compromised.  

Preworkout in the morning gave me a lil extra bump, but I've needed to get back on the Beta-Alanine loading.  I've decided I need to hit the Ph Buffers *HARD* and make training-to-failure a real goal this off season.  I'm going to see if I can do that along with some baking soda load this evening for deadlifts.  

Sings:  "I'm all about that base, bout that base, no lactic-acidosis..."

_Additionally, after training today, I'm gonna bust out one of my old favorites - kynoselen.  For those who haven't used it (which is, well, anybody who's not me or someone I've directly trained it seems), Kynoselen is a water based injectible used for "tying-up" in horses.  Basically think, megadosed post-workout recovery that comes in a needle   .  Besides increasing vascularity like a mofo, it includes several minerals (like Selenium, Magnesium, etc) that help restore alkalinity and electrolytes back to muscles.  Plus, nothing says ur more hardcore than using a recovery designed for a fucking horse right?_

Helped a gym buddy of mine with some supplement/diet/training advice, which is always fun... was running late so breakfast was skim milk + 2 scoops whey + oats

10am
Turkey
Rice and Peppers

Lunch
Have to run errands today, so 
two scoops whey + skim milk
Rice

3pm
Bison round steaks
Rice
2 Scoops Whey + Skim


----------



## animale66 (Jun 3, 2015)

Yesterday's training was AWESOME

6PM
Apple + 3 tbsp honey
2 Scoops Preworkout + Baking Soda

The baking soda had me burping like a mofo, but I could tell with the accessory work that it does indeed work.  Talk about weird... it seemed to increase the effect of the Beta Alanine in the pre-workout because I was itching like a meth head with head lice... arg!

*New PR on deadlifts - 435.*  WHOO!  Attempted 450 but I was outta gas by then.  

*Accessory work afterwards*
Super set (4 sets)
Chest Supported Rows
Face Pulls
Reverse Pec Deck
Lat Pulls

Finished with 3 sets of Upright Cable Rows.  By the time I was done, I was low blood sugar and shakey.

Post Workout was salmon fillet + 32 oz of OJ
An hour later, was still hungry (I was under on carbs to be fair) a large bowl of ice + 2 scoops of caesin in skim milk.  

Besides PRing, the evening also finished with some extra good highlights.  Got a new 6 pack beast fitness bag (TOTALLY ROCKS).

Stuck .4 mls of kynoselen to help with recovery, along with my evening peptides. 

Woke up looking lean and wide... vascularity was spot on at 185 body weight.  Pinned 3iu of GH and some preworkout then off to the gym.

Morning Cardio:  20 minutes step mill + 20 minutes treadmill.  I've been working that step mill to death, but LOVE the burn from it.

Breakfast per usual - 6 whites + 2 eggs, cup of oats, chocolate milk

Meal Plan for the day:
10am: Salmon, Broccoli, Brown Rice, Skim Milk
1pm: Bison Steak, Broccoli, Brown Rice, Skim Milk
3:30pm:  Salmon, Broccoli, Brown Rice, Skim Milk

Gonna hit some exercise bike at noon (pump dem legs up!) and got chest day with a good buddy of mine who's been outta the gym on injury for a while, so lots of excitement there!  Today is my "bro" workout day - all chest, arms, shoulders with the obligatory tank tops and gym selfies.


----------



## animale66 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sadly, a few unexpected things occurred:
* Seems some of my broccoli has gone bad [NO!!!!]
* I ran outta milk [ARG!!!!]
* Work's had me run a few extra projects and I've been stuck in meetings - had to replace my 3:30pm planned meal with a shake + some gardettos from the vending machine (but, I'm on some cool projects now, one of which involves me going down to Dallas this Friday and will likely hit one of the metroflex locations after work is done - yeah buddy! LIGHTWEIGHT!!!)

Pre-workout today was an apple + 3 tbsp. honey.  Two scoops of Ritual + 10g of BCAA.  

*Volume work today*
Flat bench - 6 sets with 65s
Incline bench - 4 sets with 45s
Arnolds - 3 sets with 35s

Low Cable X-Over followed by High Cables
Lat raises followed by front raises

Post workout meal was salmon + ice cream (a weird ass combo I'm getting used to?) plus two scoops whey + skim milk.

Spent some time with one of my favorite natty lifters today.  He's my size and has many of my strength goals, and has a few years on me in both age and training age.  Terrific guy with a heart of gold.  Leaner than me at my size and puts my chemical loaded ass to shame in so many ways.  Just goes to show ya that chems are a great thing but they don't replace years of hard work.

Course, while he's keep'n it lean and clean I'm all about maxin' out the lean body mass... and seems I'm a bit under on weight and vascularity looks good... so time to slam some extra calories tonight!

Meal before bed:  A couple arby's max Roast Beefs for teh gainz!


----------



## animale66 (Jun 4, 2015)

My buddy last night was going all homo over my arms... and he's right, they're getting pretty jacked.  My front delts look good all the time... this early in my cycle and I'm already looking this good?  Damn... this is going to be a helluva run.

Woke up today at 185, sore and vascular.  Feels GOOD.  Stuck my gearz... fuck, it's an off day and I want pump!... plus it's my bday.  Getting another 200ius of GH from a good buddy of mine (thanks - you know who you are).  Happy birthday to me!

Spoke with a friend this morning about some drama at the gym... guess that's gonna happen.  Got more meetings this afternoon so I may go yet again for some cheap ass calories.  As long as I maximize my lean body mass gains and keep vascular and getting strong I'm just gonna keep going. 

Feeling bigger, but not big enough (can you ever be big enough?)... been horny as hell the last couple of days... 

Breakfast was normal - 6 whites + 2 eggs + oats + chocolate milk 

10am
Salmon
Spinach
Brown Rice
Milk + 2 scoops whey (too much protein, but fuck it... gotta get these damned kidneys workin overtime!)

Noon
Spinach
Salmon
Banana
Milk

2:15 (a bit early, meetings n shit)
2 Scoops Whey + milk
ice creme, cuz it's my bday and I need to grow


----------



## animale66 (Jun 8, 2015)

Well, sorry for the delayed response on the update.  Work sending me outta town for the weekend played havoc with my normal routine.  I basically just kept it to a low-fat diet this weekend, though I wouldn't call the diet clean and don't think I touched a single vegetable (other than was on a sandwich) the whole time.  My logging capabilities were also kinda limited because cell phones aren't allowed for large parts of my business trip (kinda a pain of my line of work).

Because of the travel, my actual log was lost.

Did max effort bench press yesterday - hit a good 275 and then repped out 225 with the slingshot.  
Followed up with incline bench, incline flys, dips, preacher curls, and alternating bicep curl

Later, had a second chest workout that evening with a good friend of mine which was great.  He's getting into the gym for the first time and is super pumped about training (and showing off to his wife who's been outta the country).  Really more of "working up to warm ups" than serious training, but felt good to get another pump in.

Woke up today @ 187.  Breakfast was eggs + chicken + broccoli omlette (craving veggies!)

10am - 
Whey and Skim Milk
Salmon
Donut

Noon - went for blood work.  Will post when I get it back.

1pm - Chicken & Broccoli Omlette (made a double patch of breakfast)
Milk
Rice

3:30pm - Whey and Skim
Rice


----------



## animale66 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dinner went okay - chicken, rice, and broccoli.

Spent the rest of the evening talking business and working.  Good productive day off training though.  Dinner was 2 scoops casein with PB2 and some peptides LOL.

This morning, stuck my oil and growth in the pecs... gotta get those fuckers growing!  Morning weight was 188.  *So two weeks in and I'm a up 8 lbs *but some of it is definitely soft (I think I've exhausted my 'rebound' from my show).  I'm okay putting on a little bit of fat, but I'll need to keep my days off more in check I think (or say fuck it and train more, which is what I wanna do with right now).

I'm also getting boners about anytime I see anything move.  Absolutely insane, but I don't mind one bit!

40 minutes of stepmill for the morning.  Meals today at work are pretty much the same as always but going to hit another 30 minutes of treadmill mid day.  Tonight is deadlifts though!


----------



## animale66 (Jun 9, 2015)

Got my blood panels back - definitely not my finest moment... I'm going to cut cycle is going to get cut short based on kidney numbers and probably only go another ~6 weeks.  I figure I might be able to sqeeze an oral in at the last 3 and then go on good high cruise for a bit.


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 9, 2015)

Subbed, really good log, I like the whole style and your overall outlook is really cool too  
What are your macros at the moment? 
Hope you clear up the blood panel, stay safe  


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## animale66 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks dben!  Yeah, I see some people do some pretty dumb ass things with chems... I believe in being "reckless", not "stupid".  Knowing and understanding a risk and going for it in hopes of a reward is a lot different than so many who just "man up and up the dosage".  

I'm expecting I'll be able to get another 4-6 weeks outta this cycle before I hit the "danger" point.  Many of the kidney values can become elevated if you take just creatine, so there's always a touch of wiggle room in there.  Still - the point is to get HYOOJ without causing long term or life altering damage.  My liver values are pretty good on the whole, so I don't feel bad sneaking an oral in before I call it quits.  

As far as macros go, I haven't really measured them per se but protein is holding steady around 200-230g.  I'm making up the balance of calories and have been "around" 2700 though some days I push quite a bit higher, sometimes just at it.  I use the vascularity in my arms, overall strength level, and belly to gauge if I'm pushing too hard too fast.  If you notice, I specifically don't put portion sizes or measurements on this log because it's truly my offseason and I've got about until ~November before the food scale gets dusted off an put back into use.  Until then, I'm *REALLY* focusing on the mirror more than anything.  

Perhaps I'm lazy... and perhaps too much slop will cost me in my next show... but I think as long as my strengh is going up, my lean body mass increase going up will ensure I have a quality base to start from.


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 10, 2015)

Absolutely, in terms of gear use is more is rarely better, both result and health-wise.. 
 Far from lazy from what I can see, whatever you are doing is definitely working! Nice to take a break from meticulous tracking every day too I bet, after all a flexible diet should be just that, flexible, eh?  looking forward to the next few weeks, you've got yourself a follower! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## animale66 (Jun 10, 2015)

Yesterday's session was *AWESOME*.  Had a friend come over to the gym - his goals and life path are similar to mind and he wants to be just as much of a freak as I do.  He's still putting up "mere mortal"/"average gym rat" numbers, so we have some work to do with him before he can go from Clark Kent to Superman, but we're both excited. 

New PR on deadlifts - 455 you mofos!  It was a grinder and I may have hitched a bit for it, but I think it woulda passed at a meet.  I'm halfway thru the 400's and that was at a bodyweight of 188.  Freakin' sweet!

Accessory work was cut short, but consisted of lat pulls, face pulls, and chest supported rows.  

Dinner was chicken + fruit smoothie.  I'm still experimenting with several smoothie recipes, but most of them are based around banana, cherries, and yogurt.  If you guys have any good ones, I'd love to see 'em.

Woke up with an AMAZING back pump - walked around the house feeling swole as all hell.  Weighed in at 185 (a little under) but good and vascular.  I've started sticking my GH intramuscularly and I love it - I'll likely never do subq for it again.  

Started my liver support today.  Plan is to run an oral soon *- I may be repping for a lab before too long, and I've been told there's a special care kit that's gonna be on it's way to me... *if some dbol is in it, that's what I'm hoping for... otherwise, I guess I'll use some old superdrol I got lying about.  I'll post more details and start flying some banners for em once I confirm it's all g2g!

Decided that since today was a training day and I'm struggling keeping the weight coming up that I would be best off skipping morning and afternoon cardio and hit the all you can eat buffet at work.  Food is my weak point right now, and I don't think it's quality as much as quantity.  Seems every extra bit I eat goes into my training and not into size.

Breakfast was stock - eggs + oats
10am is a shake and rice... btw, Veggie protein tastes like ass.  It was free which is the only reason I'm using it.


----------



## animale66 (Jun 11, 2015)

Noon yesterday - all you can eat plans didn't work out, so did a nice fat 2/3rds cheeseburger, fries, and a large shake
3pm - chicken, broccoli, rice, skim milk

Pre-workout:  2 freakin grams of beta alanine an apple and 3 tbsp of honey. 
*HOLY HELL I WAS ITCHING LIKE A METH HEAD!*

Chest Volume Day
flat dumbbells (6 sets of 5, used 70s with half a pause)
incline dumbbells (4 sets of 10) with 50s
flat bench flys (50s -> 35s).  

had a super awesome shoulder pump by then.  
cable flys
alternating bicep curl
reverse curls
standing tricep press with barbell (just the bar)
tricep cable extension

Spent a bit of time talking about soda loading with one of the guys at the gym.  He was skeptical, but tried it and was like "THIS IS AWESOME"!.  

Dinner/PWO was chicken and a bowl of ice cream

Woke up super lean - looking great.  187 lbs. I really think I need to do less cardio and use that energy in the weight room.  I'm on way too much shit to not take advantage of the muscular recovery time and cardio is just burning calories away.  That being said, I don't wanna drop cardio to zero because prep is going to suck if I do.

Breakfast was stock - 6 whites, 2 eggs, oats
Because I woke up so vascular and today's an off day, going to bump up the fats
10am - disgusting veggie protein in water, almonds


----------



## animale66 (Jun 12, 2015)

Noon - chicken + broccoli + almonds + apple
3pm - chicken + broccoli + almonds
6pm - whey in skim milk

Had to play freakin' amateur electrician yesterday - kills me.

8pm - chicken + almonds

Crashed and went to bed early.  

Woke up @ 186
Breakfast is 6 whites + 2 eggs + oats + skim + whey
10am - skim + veggie protein

Tonight I plan on training the wife.


----------



## animale66 (Jun 14, 2015)

1pm:  Turkey Burger, Broccoli, Monster Milk Shake at Red Robin
3pm:  Chicken and Broccoli
6pm:  Banana - trained the wife 
7pm: Two Tacos, Beef Enchilda, Chips and Salsa, double serving of rice

Woke up @ 186
Slept in a bit.  Woke up at 6AM and did 30 minutes on the step mill.
Eggs and Oats

Started methylsten.  Dosing @ 30mgs / day.  For liver support, running Forged Liver Support (and IMResearch UDCA once it comes in).  Never run MSten before but I've run Supderdrol enough times and I was expecting about the same. 

Chest day with a good buddy of mine.  Almost hit 315 on flat bench (spotter had to bump the bar).  
225 slingshot with pause
Incline Dumbbells (mostly 70 lbs)
EZ Curl and Face pull variations

PWO - Subway footlong chicken sandwich

Chicken Broccoli and Rice @ 3pm
6pm - KFC Grilled 3 pc with mac & cheese, potato wedges, green beans

2 Scoops of Caesin before bed.  Woke up at 3AM hungry and downed some milk and a quest bar


----------



## animale66 (Jun 14, 2015)

Okay - VERY unusual thing:
* For the last two days in a row, I've woken up at ~3AM hungry.  The hunger isn't the weird thing.  The weird thing is my *vascularity*.  It's *INSANE*.  I'll see if I can snag a pic of it next time.  Seriously... it's like I'm training legs in my sleep.  I've run plenty of cycles but I've never seen anything like it before.  Perhaps it's the peptides in combination with the GH???

Skipped cardio - figured the sleep would treat me better and help me gain some size.  
Ate breakfast - 5 whites, 3 eggs, cup of oats, two scoops whey in milk.  Went back to bed.

Strength is thru the roof - squatted 405 (a PR for me), followed by sumo deadlifts (worked up to 405 for a pair of singles).
Trained some back - lat pulls, rear delt flys, chest supported rows, and upright BB rows

Guy came into the gym.  Couldn't even bench 185 and wanted to start a cycle.  Spent most of the morning shaking my head and trying to convince him otherwise... and here I thought *I* started too early...

PWO - quest bar, smoothie (banana, cherries, milk, whey, yogurt)

Got meal prep and shopping today.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 14, 2015)

Cool shit going on in here.  Will be following from here on.


----------



## animale66 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sweet - thanks TripleOT!  

I'm freakin' loving the strength gains - yeah, it's the diet is dirty and I'm relying on milk *WAY* too much... but damn this has been fun.  I'm up 105 lbs on my total since the log started 3 weeks ago.  Visually I look about the same, but damn... I wanna hump or break everything I touch now!  Swear I'm gonna end up having to cruise on EQ somehow... lol

*Special Update Here* - those that know me I have a weird fascination with veterinarian supps.  There's a lot of performance enhancers that are for various horses/dogs/etc that work great on people too (if you know how to dose them).  I just found out one of the companies I source from has started experimenting with peptides for the animal athlete.  Pretty soon everyones gonna be on my horse drugs... sigh... 

Speaking of which, ordered me up some Lighting - one I haven't tried yet.  It's an equine injectible pre-workout.  When I give it a go, I'll get everyone an update.

As far regular stuff goes:
Yesterday @ 3pm: Turkey, Chocolate Milk, and a huge deal of Mac & Cheese
6pm:  Bowl of Ice Cream and a Quest Bar
8:30pm:  2 Scoops Caesin, Oil, and Milk

Woke up @ 187 - sore as hell.  I figure it's a combination of yesterdays PRs and giving myself enough rest to recover properly.  Added in some fishoil today.
7am - 5 whites, 3 eggs, oats, milk, two scoops whey (and my normal non-flavored powders... creatine, beta-alanine and such)
10am - two scoops veggie protein, milk.  medevin multivite. 
noon - chicken, peppers, sweet potato fries


----------



## animale66 (Jun 16, 2015)

3pm - chicken, broccoli, sweet potato fries
6:30pm - footlong meatball sub and two cookies from subway
9pm - two scoops caesin + skim

My estrogen's been off I can tell... I seem to alternate here lately between super alpha male super bro and soft fuzzy wuzzy man who tears up when I think about puppies for too long.  Additionally, my stomach REALLY hates this whole diet... the protein farts are toxic and I definitely am not hungry ever.  Eating rice is the worst... I feel like a cow chewing cud.  I have to mumble to myself "eat mutherfucker eat" just to get it all down... 

Spent a lot of the evening looking at my contest pics and some transformations online.  Apparently, I'm the only lightweight who deadlifts because no one else had even the semblance of a xmas tree on their back.  There's some freakish guys I've found online who are just ripped to the bone and all I can think about is getting there next year.

Woke up at 189 - look pretty good.  Said, "fuck it" to morning cardio... i guess fasted cardio may not be a great idea if I keep trying to bulk.  Maybe I'll still do it on the weekends. 
Christ I will never run a cycle w/o growth again.  The leanness it lets me keep is astounding and I love the way I've been stacking it with the peps.  Have a few buds who have some kits who need some cash so I've been scooping them up one and two kits at a time... I've been sticking IM in the pecs and can see the benefit of site injections for them.

Decided that life starts at 3ius and 600mgs a week... anything less just feels "meh"...

Breakfast - 5 whites, 3 eggs, cup of oats
10am - Veggie protein and Skim (god, will this veggie protein ever be done!)
noon - 30 minutes spin bike at the gym.  Love the way the Life Fitness spin bikes hit my quads... catch myself slapping the hell outta 'em every workout just because the pump is so good
1pm - chicken, spinach, rice
4pm - chicken, spinach, rice

max effort deadlifts today - excited as hell to pull some weight!  Hooked on the BodybuildingRev YouTube channel.  Totally got me pumped to move some poundage and put more meat on my bones.


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 17, 2015)

Best of luck with the deads bro, kill it!! Gonna have a look at this BodybuildingRev, love me some youtube motivation!  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## animale66 (Jun 17, 2015)

Absolutely - this is a good one for a quick taste:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwAAR7yMuyc

Sadly, my deadlift session yesterday was anything but as intense.  Like a dumbass, I decided to switch up my stance and do a modified sumo.  Still managed to get 405 up but 445 was just glued.  Didn't help that everyone in the gym needed a spot that day (not that I mind - it's always good helping others PR too)!

Finished with some lat pull, chest supported rows, and shrugs and called it a day.  

Had to run a million errands after gym.  Being short on time, I opted for a cheeseburger/fries/shake after workout (totally terrible of me).  Had a tough time sleeping - I've been underdoing my water in take and paid the price a bit.  Really felt "wrong" going to sleep... heart wouldn't slow down and I was just wired. 

Woke up at 188 this morning.  Breakfast was hard as hell to finish.  I feel like a duck being force fed for foie gras.  
Breakfast as usual - 5 whites, 3 eggs, cup of oats, skim, whey, growth, msten, udca and OTC liver support
10am - medevin multivite, 1% milk [for extra calories, going to up the fat intake here], and whey
noon - said "fuck it" to cardio and went for a pump.  quick 30 minute arm session... curls, hammers, standing tricep press, tricep kickbacks, and some cable work.  for dessert: chicken, sweet potato fries (baked), bell pepper, milk
4pm - chicken, sweet potato fries, pepper... holy hell i don't wanna eat more food... 

this evening - chest (volume)... looking forward to some pin presses...


----------



## animale66 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, chest day went okay, but I'll tell ya... I'm starting to feel bloated as FARK.  This whole half GOMAD stuff is leaving me feeling like a beached whale.  

Preworkout Carbs:  None, just one scoop of pre
Training:  Short day - Pin Presses, Flat bench, Flyes, Cable flys, close grip bench.  

Got a hella insane pump though.  Had two separate people refer to me as "freakish".  One made a point to drag her husband over just to show me off LOL.  Definitely made my day.  

PWO:  Whey and ice cream.  God I've become more dependent on dairy than a crack head is on meth... 

Slept alright, nothing great.  For the first time in a while, looking forward to a day off. 

Woke up @ 187.  Still felt "bloated", look alright though.  Actually, I think I look amazing compared to how I feel.

Breakfast:  MSten, Liver Support + UDCA, my regular shot, growth, and a splash of T4.  Purposefully delayed until 8am and got a couple McD's sausage/egg/cheese biscuits and a hash brown.  Supersetted that with some milk and whey.
10:30am:  Skim and Milk.  Still felt "full"
1pm: *STILL* feel bloated and full.  Cut chicken in half.  Sweet potato fries and a bell pepper.  More milk (yes).

I'm considering doing a "fast" of sorts to bleed out the bloat.  It's either the lactose or the milkfat that's got me immune to hunger (GHRP + a gram of EQ and the thought of food makes me wanna hurl...)  The problem is trying to figure out a good sub that I can consume quickly while at work... I'll be thinking about this a bit.


----------



## animale66 (Jun 19, 2015)

So... this has happened to me a couple of times before with GHRP-6... and it really ticks me off.  It's like, I start a good run of it and after a while I become COMPLETELY desensitized to hunger.  I don't even mean the hunger from the GHRP... I mean PERIOD.  I just can't stand this whole bloated full feeling crap anymore and I figure if a gram of EQ doesn't leave me hungry, then it's time to "bleed" some calories out.  

3pm - skipped a meal on purpose
6pm - skipped a meal on purpose.  trained the wife in the gym.
9pm - two scoops of caesin in water.  pinned the CJC but skipped the GHRP.

Slept decently well.  woke up (STILL not hungry).  Weighed 187 (down about half a pound).  I'm hoping my cardio session Saturday fixes things up.

Breakfast was a touch lighter - 1/2 cup of oats, 5 whites, 3 eggs, milk and 1/2 whey
10am - skim and veggie protein
1pm - chicken, banana, spinach

Plan is to see a movie with the wife tonight.  I have a friend I'm working on getting into the gym and kicking up his training a notch.  He's made hella progress (lost 70lbs) and I think wants to be a total freak like me


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 20, 2015)

What a nightmare on a bulk my man... I have zero experience of peptides but I always find LISS cardio is great for an appetite bump, like 30 mins to an hour of incline walking a day, zero impact on recovery but after a few days of this I do be ravenous!! 
HIIT often makes me nauseous and suppresses my appetite for a few hours.. like I said no experience of that stack though, just my two cents. Hope you sort it out bro! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## animale66 (Jun 22, 2015)

Shit... this weekend was absolutely nucking futs.  Apparently, it Gay Pride weekend and I was the last guy to know it.  Decided to purposefully go under on calories and pull out a few pounds of this damned bloat (since I figured the chances of me losing my shirt were approximately 100%)

Today I woke up covered in leather and glitter... wish I was joking... but at least I was the life of the party.  Gay guys really do appreciate a guy with some muscle on him HAHAHA.

Anyway, diets been out the freakin' window... couldn't really keep a log and I'm damned sleep deprived now.  Chest day I managed to fail (again) at 315, but I did manage 275 for a double.  Swear to god it's skill/form because it's like I lose compression and then get stapled with it.

In other news, besides being sleep deprived and a bit under on calories, I managed to try two new things.  

1) UGSupps was kind enough to send me a free sample of Maeng Da.  Wish I could say it did more, but the 1.5 g I took (with Beta Alanine) prior to training didn't really give me much of a boost.  To be fair, I'm a stimulant junkie and this is a pretty weak dose... but I'll see if I can up it and report back.  They also hooked me up with some Bali which I'm excited about. 

2) Got my vet gear in and it's *SWEET*.  Seriously... this shit is powerful as fark.  It's about 2.5x the strength of Tripart/Tridenosen, and a bit more racey than Kynoselen.  As much as I'm used to these kinds of supps and only did 1 ml (with my normal pre-workout), I likely wouldn't go over 1/2 that going forward.  

Actually does feel like Lightning in Your Veins!

So... starting fresh... 

Woke up (late) at 188lbs.  Looked flat.  Appetite is mostly returned.  Stuck my normal GH and oil.
Breakfast was 6 whites + 2 eggs + oats + whey + water


----------



## animale66 (Jun 23, 2015)

Meals yesterday were pretty clean up till dinner... got off work and the wife's been freaking out because of some medical stuff going on with her side of the family.  

Alternated between doing meal prep and comforting her... had blood work the next day (just a workplace health and wellness type) so my last meal of the day I went bigger and a bit dirtier to keep the cals going.  Was chicken + a huge deal of frozen mac and cheese.  Skipped evening peptides (to minimize any hunger that could crop up) and called it a day early. 

Woke up today at 188 - REALLY lean (a lil flat) but that's to be a give-in since my meals were under.  Skipped morning cardio since breakfast isn't gonna happen until late given the blood test.

BP:  138/88
Blood Sugar (Fasted):  82
HDL:  < 15 (negligible)... that isn't good...
LDL:   161
Total Cholesterol:  197
Triglycerides:  109
AST:  36  [really happy given I'm on 30mgs of Methylsten... may be able to stretch that to 5 or 6 weeks even...]
ALT:  39
Waist Measurement:  35... bastards... 
BMI:  29.6... so close... I was hoping they'd call me a fatty

They of course told me to "do more cardo"... showed her my pics at 6% bodyfat... guess they don't get it...

9AM:  Whey and Oats


----------



## animale66 (Jun 24, 2015)

Noon:  Cheeseburger, Tots, and Ice Cream (cuz screw my cholesterol!)
4pm:  Chicken, sweet potato fries, spinach
6pm:  apple, 3 tbsp honey pre workout

Deadlift session went well... especially given my growth in size has stopped.  Platform was in use so used a standard bar in the rack.  Pulled 405 for a double but then overshot my next attempt at 460 (shoulda stepped up smaller).  Budged a bit off the ground but couldn't complete the break off the floor.  Dropped back to 405 and did a few singles. 

Finished with some lower back work, as I think that's the part holding me back - weighted good mornings, Chest supported rows, face pulls, bicep curls, hammer curls.  Damned nice arm pump.

8:30pm - chicken and ice cream

Slept like a champ but man, I can use more.  Woke up today at 189, nice and lean.  

Breakfast:  eggs, oats, whey, and lots of hormones

Looking forward to a helluva chest session tonight!


----------



## animale66 (Jun 25, 2015)

Well... looks like this run may be over for the time being. 

For the last couple of days, my head has been KILLING me... damned blood pressure is just to the point I'm gonna have to pull the plug.  Been about 18 weeks of solid use and I definitely have a lot to show for it:

* Got my contest done (before the log started)
* Rebounded from 160 -> 187 this morning
* Added about 150lbs to my total and kept damned lean

So yeah, good run... going to skip this upcoming week's shot then cruise on ~250mgs / week for the indeterminate future (likely till around November).

Going to work on "the wish list" for my next upcoming run and hope to start a new log then!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 25, 2015)

Great job-props for knowing when to eject


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

